# list of breeders



## critters88 (Jan 21, 2013)

Was wondering if you had a list of reputable breeders or breeders that are members. They would have to do shipping. Thanks Im new if this is in the wrong spot please feel free to delete or move.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 21, 2013)

What species are you thinking?


----------



## critters88 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> What species are you thinking?



sorry sulcata


----------



## murdocjunior (Jan 22, 2013)

I think we should make a thread with all breeders on this forum and what species and what location they are that would be neat.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2013)

I had asked the members if they wanted to be shown on a breeder's list. I received a few replies, but not nearly enough to make a list. So, I'll ask again: Are there any members who would like their names shown on a breeder's list here on the forum? Contact me and I'll compile a list.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 22, 2013)

critters88 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > What species are you thinking?
> ...



Well my first choice would be Tom, I have gotten some beauties from him. After that there are a lot of choices from folks in here. I would almost bet one of them may see this post and send you a PM if they have any currently for sale. Or you could PM Tom and ask who he knows of with ones currently.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 22, 2013)

You can put me on the list. I still have some big babies from last September.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure Yvonne....I would be hip to that


----------



## murdocjunior (Jan 22, 2013)

i would like to be on list for sulcatas, Thanks yvonne


----------



## jwhite (Jan 22, 2013)

You can put me on the list for Russians, Thanks Yvonne

Jon


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to be put on the list please for leopards


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2013)

This is how your name appears on the list, so please PM me the pertinent info:


*Leopard*
username
web address
contact info

And bear in mind that Josh (the admin) is the only one who can see your email addresses on the Forum. So I'll need you to give me that, if that's your contact info.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got a pretty nice start on a breeder's list. It should be up and running the first week of February.


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 22, 2013)

this is a great idea. at some point in the next year i want to add a leopard or eastern box turtles to my family . this will help my search


----------

